# Another 6speed golf hits the roads!



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

Long time since my last post, but it's a good one. Finished a 6speed swap into an 11 golf 2.5 back in April. My 5speed gave out second gear, and gave me a good enough reason for the swap. It's a pretty straightforward swap, and it's worth it when you get on the road. Totally different experience, especially with my supporting mods.

Current mods:
IE stage 2 ultimate power package
Spec stage 1 GTI FSI clutch
Spec 9lb GTI FSI flywheel
ECS under drive lightweight crank pulley
Eurojet 2.5 catback
USP test pipe
11 passat cc KZS 6speed

The swap was completed in less than a day. The sun was up already when we started, and it was driving on the road before sunset. The supporting mods definitely take advantage of the closer ratios, making it a blast to drive.

Parts are straightforward for the swap:

FSI PARTS ONLY! TSI PARTS ARE NOT THE SAME!

*Clutch
*Flywheel
*Starter
*Axels
*Transmission mount (you can use your old one, but it's better to change. 5 speed mount only bolts on from 2 bolts, where the correct mount bolts to all 3 bolt holes. No drilling required if you use your old mount)
*Shifter cable bracket (highly recommend APR's metal bracket, if you can afford to.)
*Shifter cable ends.

*IMPORTANT!* You'll have to shave a little bit of the top of the transmission case in order to fit it correctly. The 6 speed boxes are significantly bigger, but they fit. The timing cover on the motor will rub on the top of the case, and you'll have a bad day. You don't need to shave much. I started at 1/8" and checked the clearance until it was just right. 

Thats about it. You don't need to change the shifter assembly, original shifter and cables work fine. Just minor adjustments will need to be made. Make sure you lock the transmission shifter, the little black handle under the shifter assembly on the transmission, before adjusting the cables.

I know it's not a perfect write up, but I wanted to share how easy it is to swap a better gearbox into the golfs. Not sure how many others have done it (only know of a couple) but I'd love any input or anything I forgot. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

J.R.Freeman said:


> Awesome, nice work!  May I ask what RPM you are turning at highway cruising speed? Well done, that is some impressive skills! I like working on cars but I am not so advanced.


Thanks! RPM sits around 3k @ 70mph. I think the 5th gear ratio from the original 0A4 transmission is the same or close to the 6th gear ratio of the KZS 02Q. It's having the extra ratio in between 1 to 6 that really boosts the performance. No more heavy drop from 2nd to 3rd. Stay right in your power band, and enjoy the newfound torque. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

It's about time someone posted something exciting in this subforum! :thumbup:

2nd -> 3rd must feel awesome now! What rpm is that engine at when you make that shift? 

Since you have such a lightweight flywheel, I would *highly recommend* a TTRS / RSQ3 crank pulley; it's a viscous damper which means it's filled with high-viscosity silicone to help reduce radial vibrations produced by the pistons and crankshaft.
Reason this is important is because there's going to be a lot of "noise" picked up by the knock sensors with such a light flywheel and [ECS] crank pulley combination that it may pull timing a bit in the upper-revs. 
It would be even worse if you had stiffer engine mounts (which I also recommend for maximum performance).
You can find these pulleys on eBay all day for $130-$140 shipped from Germany.


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

ciphertext said:


> It's about time someone posted something exciting in this subforum!
> 
> 2nd -> 3rd must feel awesome now! What rpm is that engine at when you make that shift?
> 
> ...


Glad I could spice up the forum!

And thanks for the hot tip on the pulley. The chatter is pretty bad already, and I didn't even think about the ecu pulling timing from false knock.

As far as the revs from 2-3, I can't recall exactly, but it's around 5kish from a 7krpm shift. What I do know is that the powerband is right there, waiting to wind out! 

I'll try and log the knock sensors with the scanner on the highway soon, but that pulley will find its way to the motor soon. 

The mounts are being replaced next month, but only stage 1. Soon after, I'll try to find a dyno and do a couple passes. USP is close by, but they're always packed with much faster cars to tune than a bolt on golf, lol. 

*just in case, forgot to ask: the belt size is the same with the rs pulley? Most likely going to replace the tensioner with the rs version as well


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Yeah, run some logs and see what it looks like. 
Tuners may have figured that one out and accounted for it in their tunes, but I know it used to be a problem years back (ask me how I know). 

Even so, the viscous damper is vastly superior to both the stock elastomer type and aftermarket lightweight units. 
It would be a worthwhile upgrade for relatively cheap. Besides, it's stock on the TTRS / RSQ3, so it has to be good! 

Pulley size is the same as stock, so original belt works just fine.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Forgot to include the part number for the TTRS / RSQ3 pulley: 07K-105-243-H


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

ciphertext said:


> Forgot to include the part number for the TTRS / RSQ3 pulley: 07K-105-243-H


Thanks for that, cipher! It's an underdrive pulley on top of it being lightweight. And as far as the tune goes, not sure about it recognizing a lwfw, as I've had the tune for almost 3 years running. I enjoyed having a cheap belt cost, but my ac has suffered a bit. In Florida, ac>little gains.

And thanks for the part number, too! Just for the fun of it, I'll try to get some logs and post them. Thanks for showing the vw community still has a good rep! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

mk3illa said:


> Thanks for that, cipher! It's an underdrive pulley on top of it being lightweight. And as far as the tune goes, not sure about it recognizing a lwfw, as I've had the tune for almost 3 years running. I enjoyed having a cheap belt cost, but my ac has suffered a bit. In Florida, ac>little gains.
> 
> And thanks for the part number, too! Just for the fun of it, I'll try to get some logs and post them. Thanks for showing the vw community still has a good rep!


It really wasn't so much the lightweight flywheel that was the problem - although mine weight ~20 lbs compared to your ~9 lbs - it was the 7,000+rpm revs combined with noisy gear lash and (on my setup) stiffer mounts. This may not affect your setup whatsoever, but it's certainly something to be aware of. 

Even if you aren't pulling timing, it's common for viscous dampers to help free up a few horsepower in certain rpm ranges where natura vibrations are at their peak. If you want to find discussion on these type of crank pulleys, go read about Fluidamper products. They're aftermarket viscous dampers and pretty popular in the FSI/TSI scene. Thankfully for us, we don't have to spend several hundreds of dollars to upgrade because the 07K TFSI comes with them stock and they're often found on German eBay on the low.


----------

